# Beer Soap with beer FO



## terminatortoo (Jun 24, 2013)

My latest beer soap, I love the look but using a beer FO was not the best choice, I don't like it but maybe the men will.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 24, 2013)

I love your beer soap!  I was just wondering today about the Beer FO from Natures Garden. I made a plain loaf this weekend,. I used a citrus, cedarwood blend that included a few other things. Yesterday it smelled like yeast, today the gelled loaf smells like tangerine, the few extra soaps that were in a silicone mold still have that weird smell, kinda like raw bread dough. So you may prefer the beer smell to raw bread.


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know, right now it smells weird maybe it will get better as it cures, I hope so. This beer FO I did buy from Nature's Garden but I hate beer haha I guess I really bought it for my husband but he says it smells funky too.


----------



## jean1C (Jun 24, 2013)

I make wine in my basement. During the fermenting process you get a huge whiff of yeast as soon as you hit the bottom stairs...I know the smell well. 

#1.) I LOVE the look of your soap. 

#2.) If you don't like the scent, I am wondering if you could do the cotton ball in a box thing. I had some soap that had lost their scent and someone suggested that I put the bars in a box with a cotton ball scented with a few drops of fragrance. Maybe you could take a few bars, and put them in a box with a cotton ball and a few drops of complementary fragrance. I am thinking, bay rum or some type of almond?


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 25, 2013)

jean1C said:


> #2.) If you don't like the scent, I am wondering if you could do the cotton ball in a box thing. I had some soap that had lost their scent and someone suggested that I put the bars in a box with a cotton ball scented with a few drops of fragrance. Maybe you could take a few bars, and put them in a box with a cotton ball and a few drops of complementary fragrance. I am thinking, bay rum or some type of almond?


 
and did that work?


----------



## dcornett (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm sure I wouln't care for the smell either, but they look awesome! I love your swirl pattern/color combo.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 25, 2013)

They look really nice. The swirl is great! Maybe the smell will mellow out some as it ages.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## kazmi (Jun 25, 2013)

The swirls are awesome!  Hopefully the scent dies down so you don't mind using your beautiful soap


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Jun 25, 2013)

Tried the same FO and didn't care for it.
Smelled like a frat house after a three week bash.
Unfortunately it didn't get any better with time.


----------



## Wendy.B (Jun 25, 2013)

I have done the same thing with beer soap.. I used a dark stout, made great soap, but the beer scent I added along with the stout.. well, smells like an un-aired brewery. Love your swirl, and the colour is so nice but I have no suggestions to the smell issue. Mine has been sitting in a box 6 months and it is still, its same stinky old self.


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 25, 2013)

I will find somebody to use it or if nothing else I 
will re batch it even though I don't want to do that.


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jun 25, 2013)

That's too bad you don't like the scent, I did a beer soap before and couldn't get over the smell either.  Your bars look awesome though, I'm sure some men out there will enjoy it.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh No! Don't rebatch, there are people who love beer and I think it is a matter of finding the right person. Your soap is beautiful and a beer drinker will love it!


----------



## Kersten (Jun 27, 2013)

LuvOurNewf said:


> Tried the same FO and didn't care for it.
> Smelled like a frat house after a three week bash.
> Unfortunately it didn't get any better with time.



I've never used a beer FO, but I have wondered how they smell...now I know, "a frat house after a three week bas" ewwww :sick: lol

My beer bars often retain the smell of the beer (I think it's the hops?) to some degree. I have a batch now that has been curing for a month that was scented with sensual sandalwood and I can still smell the beer, even through the FO.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm sorry you don't like the smell of your soap.  

This thread is good info. for me. I'm going to make some beer soap soon. The beer I got is a lager and shouldn't be too hoppy (Sam Adams Winter Lager).  Hoping that the smell isn't strong from it. A little won't be too bad I think.


----------



## eyebright (Jun 27, 2013)

Lovely soap. I just recently made a beer soap using Plumeria FO. The smell of it seemed odd as well. Hmmm, I even let the beer sit out for awhile before soaping.


----------



## terminatortoo (Jun 27, 2013)

This beer I used was a dark beer strong smell, the first beer soap I made I used Miller beer and it is fine I only smell the FO I scented it with and not the beer.


----------



## jean1C (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, there you go....My husband is a beer snob...and would never drink Miller.  But the stouts and crazy beers he likes. I, myself, take one sip and taste it for the rest of the day! I am betting there is a market for it! 
I cannot wrap my head around lavender. I just don't get it. But, there are entire stores that base their products on this scent. I say, don't rebatch! It would be really cool if you packaged it with a beer mug. It would be even cooler if you could sell a bottle of beer along with it, but maybe just the idea for your customers. There is always an "Uncle Jim" who has everything.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 27, 2013)

"...My beer bars often retain the smell of the beer (I think it's the hops?) to some degree...."

I'm pretty sure the stronger scent comes from the hops. I did one beer soap with a very hoppy micro-brew. I didn't add any fragrance. At first the hoppy beer-y scent was a bit much, but after 6+ weeks, the soap now has just a whiff of a warm bread-out-of-the-oven scent. Actually very nice. 

Miller beer is not remotely hoppy, so the soap I made from it had only a faint odor from the beer right after unmolding.


----------



## hlee (Jun 27, 2013)

Your beer soap looks great, don't rebatch it! 
I think men will love the beer smell.
I made one with a honey ale fragrance and my husband thought it smelled to sweet. He wanted the beer smell!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 27, 2013)

Your bars a very pretty, the colors are great. I recently made my first beer soap, used a double chocolate stout and a small amount of cocoa butter. My bars have a very faint hoppy, chocolate smell. Not overly sweet and not like beer. Its nice.


----------

